# AZZA's Road To Recovery



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2013)

In an attempt to have some normality i am having a log here and no where else on this site. A decent mod (if there is one) will clean up this thread if it goes south due to the AG guys cant helping them selfs.

I am 41 Male

I weigh 90kg

Body fat 22 percent as of about 4 weeks ago

Training is limited due to illness i am trying to pin point

My goal for this year, is to feel better, be able to train and recover. If i put on 1kg of muscle and lose 1 kg of fat i will be happy

The health problems probably started 4-5 years ago, i developed fatigue like symptoms. I was on medications at the time and decided to stop relying on them so went off them. I also saw a Natrapath a couple of times. In his assessment he said i was run down, should stop all the supplements for a while and mentioned maybe a kidney issue. I took a bunch of natural medications for a while, i didn?t notice to much change but the wallet was lighter. At the time i trained less and went off the supplements i was reviewing on a few forums, this may have led to some of the issues. As i don?t want to delve to deeply into some events in my life late 2010-2011, i will say it was life changing. I started going through many blood tests to determine what was the cause or underlying issue. One GP decided confusion would be better and had me believe my kidney function was down to 55 percent. The tests also showed low testosterone and slightly elevated ALT and Cholesterol. She also ordered i get an Ultrasound of the kidneys and urinary tract. She left the Practice before i had a chance to see her again. New doc said well there is some loss of function but its not down to 55 percent. She mentioned maybe another Ultrasound in 12 months, well the 12 months fell in-between the late 2010-2011 so the tests never eventuated. The symptoms last year got worse, so i had more blood tests and the kidney function is down, the test is down and i am trying to resolve the issue. I have seen and endo just on 10 days ago, he confirmed by charting across 10 years of blood tests that the kidneys is not low, but hasnt had a chartered decline either, he suggests this is where my kidneys range is at, if it was a number it would be 90 percent. Could be from child hood or just a genetic thing. For the low test i have another blood test and an Ultrasound of my testes to see what the prob there is. I have seen a Chronic Fatigue Syndrome specialist last Thursday. He was excellent, the consult was 1 hour, he mentioned i am really run down, burnt out. No diagnosis yet as he wants me to try some products in conjunction and have the testosterone tests done. He will make his determinations in a month.

He has placed me on prescription Melantonin, Withania Complex and Fatigue Reviva, this will increase the sleep and quality of sleep and more energy during the day.

I have tried many things in an attempt to improve my health, more training more cardio does not help, it just makes it worse as recovery is non existent. I have this issue with my shoulder, upper arm that wont go away so this needs seeing to as well. This has really hindered me as i cant sleep properly. Cant lay on the fucking thing or the other side. I have been to Physio and a Chiropracter, had massges etc but nothing has improved it. 
All my symptoms which include, aches and pains for no reason, lethargic all the time, tired all the time, restless unrested sleep, sleep insomnia and you get these stupid little things everyday like pain for no reason, heart palpitations, sharp pain in one spot that seems to migrate. I have made changes to diet, did a heap of veg/fruit juicing for a few weeks, heaps of walking/cardio. Fasting/detoxing. Going on an alternative diet with plant based proteins, but because nothing makes you feel better and due to the added cost you discontinue after a few weeks.

That is all for now. I have a few haters here, i am hoping they will either add something positive or keep there neg comments to them selfs. Not anywhere near the end of this but i am on the right track.

AZZA


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

Been using the Melantonin and Withania, haven?t noticed anything yet, give it time i suppose. We have had really bad weather where i live, i had to move some pot plants in pots the other day, probably weighed no more than 25 pounds each. Well i got real sore through the guts, upper abdominal, shoulder blades, its hard to imagine this is now the norm. Last time i got real sore in between the shoulder blades was from seated rows with good form, slow and heavy. Need to address this. I have another approach to try soon.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Booked another Ultrasound today and another blood test. I mowed the lawn, well the front and side, fuck am i sore, that was Wednesday, its now Friday so i cant explain this. I?m going to try something in the next few days, going to hit the gym, do as much cardio as i can bear, just low impact stuff, then do as many sets and reps i can, back to cardio, and so forth, i will have plenty of replenishment during the day, goal is to see at what point i fail. And more importantly see how the recovery is. Try and shock the body into healing.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2013)

Any pics?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2013)

Just curious,  what kind of supps were you on


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had another blood test this morning, 7 tubes in total, a record for me. Now to see what the test results for my low test is. Ultrasound on my balls next Monday unless a cancelation comes up. Not liking being a pin cushion.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm here for you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2013)

I notice there aren't any workouts real or fake in this journal...whats the point


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> A decent mod (if there is one) will clean up this thread *if it goes south*



It went south as soon as you opened your trap, azza.

And did you really neg heavyiron?   Wtf, man, suicidal much? He's the administrator! That means he can neg and neg and neg! No wait necessary. 
*
Full-Auto Negging, ************!* 

I'm going to risk my life and reputation (cough) by *repping *you because, hey, you're one goofy looking SOB.

(Gotta stick together. lol)

Go and sin no more.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I notice there aren't any workouts real or fake in this journal...*whats the point*



He's giving you something to complain about?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2013)

Curt James said:


> It went south as soon as you opened your trap, azza.
> 
> And did you really neg heavyiron?   Wtf, man, suicidal much? He's the administrator! That means he can neg and neg and neg! No wait necessary.
> *
> ...



And, Griffith, I make these remarks tongue firmly in cheek and with a history of posting to the same message boards that goes years back. Not _quite _the same as wishing testicular cancer on someone.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

This ain?t AG guys


----------

